# Help Me Start Blood Ravens Army!



## xXDeathCompanyXx

Hey guys! I've recently decided to make a Blood Ravens army and run it under the Blood Angels codex. I need advice on what units to buy for the BASE of my army. I need a good starting force to aim at getting. Maybe a battleforce? I dunno'. Anyways, the way I'm incorporating the BR's fluff along with the BA's will enable me to run some death company. (Not to be overpowered, but since I really love Death Company and BR at the same time) So bear that in mind when helping me out here. All help is REALLY appreciated guys! :biggrin:


----------



## MidnightKid333

Buy assault marines and paint/convert them to look like Death company. Some Chaos marine bits would do the trick.


----------



## warlock5184

What type of army where you thinking of building close combat, shooting or psyker? Is there a HQ you wanted to build your army around? Is your army for fun or do you want play in tournaments? Since you stated you plan on running a Death Company stay away from the jump packs they are over priced for this unit, I normally run my DC with ten marines, 8 with chain swords & bolt pistol and with 2 power fist & bolt guns (since they have the relentless run they can rapid fire and still assault, a pistol is a waste since you don't get the +1 when using it with a PF), the power fist is vehicle and walker units that get in the DC way since they have to follow the rage rule. In low point game use a rhino so you more control where they end up. Higher point games add a chaplain for re-roll hits and wounds on a charge and put them in a stormraven. I would buy one Death company box just for the all the bits you get with it after that just use basic space marine, I bought a tactical squad along with my first death company box build ten DC marines and 5 Assault marines out of it.


----------



## Blammer

Indeed you have not told us what type of army you are going for. If you want fluffly Blood Ravens though then I recommend Librarians and Librarian dreadnoughts.


----------



## WarHammerman

Blood Angels are a Librarian-Heavy chapter, and so to be theme appropriate you'd want at least 1 libby HQ


----------

